# Axiom 2.4 by DroidTh3ory



## lukasz7m (Jan 9, 2012)

Is there anybody that has the download link to this rom? I am currently running Axiom 2.3 and noticed Droid Th3ory is offline?! I was too late ;-/....if anyone has the link please help out.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

ill upload it to dropbox, ok?


----------



## lukasz7m (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome!! That would be Great


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

shit... its too large. do you know of any other way could get it to you?


----------



## lukasz7m (Jan 9, 2012)

do you think email would work>?


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

wayyy to big for email. im downoading it to my computer form my phone right now. ill try dropbox on my computer instead of my phone and tell ya what happens


----------



## droidnp (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a dropbox link if you still need it


----------



## paul247 (Dec 27, 2011)

A few people posted mirrors in the other post in this section about dt


----------



## draya1986 (Jul 16, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14715-so-now-what-no-more-dt/page__view__findpost__p__369198

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lukasz7m (Jan 9, 2012)

alright ill be here waiting; thank you for the effort i appreciate it....sucks hes not making roms anymore this was by far the best.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

damn right man. sucks soo hard. these things are the best roms IMO.


----------



## lukasz7m (Jan 9, 2012)

droidnp said:


> I have a dropbox link if you still need it


that dropbpx link would be great


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

lukasz7m said:


> alright ill be here waiting; thank you for the effort i appreciate it....sucks hes not making roms anymore this was by far the best.


well, im still uploading it to my dropbox just in case the mirrors dont work or something. its still guna take10min caus emy UL is slow as hell. yes tell me if you still need it.


----------



## lukasz7m (Jan 9, 2012)

ok im going to try the mirror right now, ill let you know as soon as i flash it.


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Id love to know what happened. His tons are amazing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lukasz7m (Jan 9, 2012)

ok the mirrors thaty were sent to me have worked! thanks alot for everyones help and input!


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

Care to share the mirrors? I deleted my 2.4 while testing other roms, I thought I could just dl it back from DT's original post but now they're all gone.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

draya1986 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__369198
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


that thread as since been deleted as well....and I'm sure this one will be eventually deleted. Not sure why, but oh well...


----------



## custompcs (Oct 8, 2011)

greenlantan said:


> Care to share the mirrors? I deleted my 2.4 while testing other roms, I thought I could just dl it back from DT's original post but now they're all gone.


At work now I'll post some up tonight if you don't have them by then 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

If someone doesn't do it by the time I get home. I'll upload it then, connection here now is too slow and cant seem to find a way to do it via mobile.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

you guys can send it amongst yourself but bird and i are trying to get permission from him to post it as long as hes okay with it.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Guys PM me if you want my mirror I don't mind... Please if anyone, Mod or DT or whoever finds out this is not permitted let me know ASAP and I won't do it. I'm just not going to post it in the thread out of respect, and if I send you my link I will thank you to please not post it publicly.


----------



## svan71 (Sep 20, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> you guys can send it amongst yourself but bird and i are trying to get permission from him to post it as long as hes okay with it.


And the most annoying sig pics go too...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

svan71 said:


> And the most annoying sig pics go too...


o by annoying you mean you want me to make them bigger....sure ill get right on that.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

If anyone needs a link just ask. I have some up


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> o by annoying you mean you want me to make them bigger....sure ill get right on that.


Doesnt matter how many times I see them ...they are just as good as the first time,,,lmao


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Synaptic13 said:


> Doesnt matter how many times I see them ...they are just as good as the first time,,,lmao


haha thanks man. exactly my point. Some like it some dont....i personally like it...so haters can hate.


----------



## custompcs (Oct 8, 2011)

Retweet:
@dhacker29 David Hacker

Ok for you guys looking for old th3oryrom stuff...Bionic, Razr, Thunderbolt, etc. th3oryrom.us.to


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

custompcs said:


> Retweet:
> @dhacker29 David Hacker
> 
> Ok for you guys looking for old th3oryrom stuff...Bionic, Razr, Thunderbolt, etc. th3oryrom.us.to


Thank you!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

